#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Οπλισμός στηρίξεων

## sundance

Σύμφωνα με αυτό:

Τα άνω και κάτω σίδερα των             εκατέρωθεν ανοιγμάτων             περνάνε στο διπλανό άνοιγμα             και άρα συνυπολογίζονται             στον υπολογισμό του             πρόσθετου οπλισμού στήριξης.

Στην παρακάτω φωτό (αριστερά συνεχής δοκός-αρίθμηση και δεξιά μη συνεχής όπου δεν ισχύει η άνω μεθοδολογία, δηλ δεν προεκτείνονται τα άνω/κάτω σίδερα στο/στα διπλανό/ά ανοίγματα) δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο για τους κάτω οπλισμούς...

πχ στον κόμβο Κ16 απαιτούνται κάτω 3,18 cm2 ενώ, με βάση την παραπάνω μεθοδολογία έχουμε 4Φ12+4Φ12 = *9,04* cm2

Το ίδιο και για τον κόμβο Κ7.

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι?

http://img602.imageshack.us/img602/3849/22697576.jpg

ΥΓ. Επίσης οι άνω οπλισμοί μου φαίνονται σχετικά μεγαλύτεροι από το απαιτούμενο.

----------


## Xάρης

Συνυπολογίζονται; Τα μήκη αγκύρωσης τα λαμβάνουμε υπόψη;
Εδώ δε συμφωνώ μ' αυτά που κάνει το Fespa και χρησιμοποιώ τεύχος και κομπιουτεράκι σ' όλες τις δοκούς.

----------


## sundance

Πάνω συνυπολογίζονται. Κάτω όχι.

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. 

*ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ* ομως ειναι αν λαμβανονται τα *9,04*  cm2 στον ικανοτικο...γιατι αν λαμβανονται τα 3,18 cm2, *ΤΟΤΕ* ο ικανοτικος παει περιπατο...

----------


## sundance

> Συνυπολογίζονται; Τα μήκη αγκύρωσης τα λαμβάνουμε υπόψη;
> Εδώ δε συμφωνώ μ' αυτά που κάνει το Fespa και χρησιμοποιώ τεύχος και κομπιουτεράκι σ' όλες τις δοκούς.


Πάλι όμως στα ίδια περίπου δεν καταλήγεις, αφού οι άνω/κάτω οπλισμοί δοκών στους κόμβους θα αγκυρωθούν στο δίπλα άνοιγμα *ΟΠΟΤΕ* αναγκαστικά θα μετρήσουν στον οπλισμό της στήριξης...

Συνεπώς δεν αλλάζουν και πολλά (εκτός φυσικά από τις επιλεχθείσες διατομές και αριθμό ράβδων). 

Κάνω κάπου λάθος?

----------

